# RAID-Z2 recovery from partial disks



## mmed (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 6x 3 TB RAID-Z2 array. I recently lost my three disks at the same time. Is it possible to recover any data from the remaining three disks?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2013)

mmed said:
			
		

> Is it possible to recover any data from the remaining three disks?


Nope. The data is lost. Data and parity is spread out across all disks. With two disks missing it would be possible to reconstruct the data, with three missing it's not possible.

How did you manage to loose three disks at a time? That's rather unusual. Or did somebody not act when the first and second disks died?


----------

